# Ein Stück im Ganzen



## osa_menor

Hola de nuevo, 

Les ruego ayuda a quienes que domina ambos lenguajes.  

Debo a unos amigos caros la explicación de lo dicho "ein Stück im Ganzen".
Como hay distintos significaciones,  tengo que explicar en qué sentido usé la frase:
Acabé de escribir una carta larga concluyendo "Das war ein Stück im Ganzen". Han entendido "ein Stück vom Ganzen" en el sentido de 
«una pieza del rompecabezas», «una gota en el mar»,  significando «una parte de un todo».
Esto es de viceversa que mi intención. 
Bitte helft mir, die Phrase zu erklären. 
Mi ensayo "un todo en sí mismo"

Muchas gracias de antemano,

Osa Menor


----------



## anipo

Quizás:
Eso es todo, por entero.
Eso es todo, en una pieza.
Saludos.


----------



## ayuda?

¡Qué  tal!

ein Stück vom Ganzen:
Creo que entiendo bien lo que intentas decir cuando dices ein Stück vom Ganzen: “una pieza en el rompecabezas,” lo que significa algo como _“Das ist nur ein Tropfen auf den hei__ß__en Stein”_ o _“Das sind __nur kleine Steine in der gro__ß__en Mosaik_” o algo así.

ein Stück im Ganzen:
Tal vez nos pudiera poner más en claro lo que procuras decir con ello. A mi entender, quiere decir algo como es ésta la pieza final, el punto culminante—el eje por el cual se gira todo: lo fundamental [ die zentralen Anliegen der Sache und,  dass der Dreh- und Angelpunkt dargestellt ist.
¿Es, en efecto, lo que tienes en cuenta? ¿O es qué entiendo mal?
Quizás nos lo pueda explicar con un poco más de detalle, o en alemán o en español.


----------



## Alemanita

Puede ser: "Esto fue todo, de un tirón"?
Ich habe den Ausdruck noch nie gehört oder gelesen und verstehe ihn nach deinen Erklärungen so, dass du "auf einen Satz", "ohne Pause", "hintereinander weg" diesen Brief bzw. das Thema darin geschrieben hast. Stimmt das?


----------



## osa_menor

Hola a todos

Ich habe eine Weile darüber nachgedacht, wie ich mich verständlich machen kann.

Sentido literal:

Vielleicht nehme ich mal, ganz unpoetisch und banal ein Beispiel aus der Küche und zwar einen Braten.
Wenn ich diesen zubereite, nehme ich ein Stück Fleisch. 
Ich muss das *Stück im Ganzen* braten.
Wenn ich meinen Braten zerschneide und verteile, bekommt jeder ein *Stück vom Ganzen. *
Ich finde kein spanisches Wort für einen Braten (Asado ist eher gegrilltes Fleisch).
Kann mir da bitte jemand mit Irgendetwas aushelfen, das in Spanien im Ganzen zubereitet wird und erst zum Essen geteilt? 


Sentido figurativo

Man kann diesen Ausdruck "Stück im Ganzen" aber auch im übertragenen Sinn verwenden. Das ist wahrscheinlich eine regionale Eigenheit des Sprachraumes in dem ich lebe.

Uso el término cuando:

(ich eine umfangreiche, schwierige Arbeit zu einem zufriedenstellenden Ende gebracht habe)
acabo de terminar una obra de grandes dimensiones difícil con un buen éxito. 

Ejemplos:

(ein komplizierter,  umfangreicher Brief sein, den ich beendet habe)
acabo de escribí una carta larga con contenido significativo difícil

(ein völlig von Unkraut überwuchertes Beet das ich gejätet habe)
acabo de desherbiar un jardín,  cubrado de malas hierbas

(eine schwierige Verhandlung mit positivem Ausgang)
acabo de llevar negociaciones complicados con buen éxito

Ich hoffe, der Kontext ist jetzt ausreichend. 

Muchas Saludo,
La osa panda elucidanda


----------



## Xiscomx

osa_menor said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Ich habe eine Weile darüber nachgedacht, wie ich mich verständlich machen kann.
> 
> Sentido literal:
> 
> Vielleicht nehme ich mal, ganz unpoetisch und banal ein Beispiel aus der Küche und zwar einen Braten.
> Wenn ich diesen zubereite, nehme ich ein Stück Fleisch.
> Ich muss das *Stück im Ganzen* braten.
> Wenn ich meinen Braten zerschneide und verteile, bekommt jeder ein *Stück vom Ganzen. *
> Ich finde kein spanisches Wort für einen Braten (Asado ist eher gegrilltes Fleisch).
> Kann mir da bitte jemand mit Irgendetwas aushelfen, das in Spanien im Ganzen zubereitet wird und erst zum Essen geteilt?
> 
> 
> Sentido figurativo
> 
> Man kann diesen Ausdruck "Stück im Ganzen" aber auch im übertragenen Sinn verwenden. Das ist wahrscheinlich eine regionale Eigenheit des Sprachraumes in dem ich lebe.
> 
> Uso el término cuando:
> 
> (ich eine umfangreiche, schwierige Arbeit zu einem zufriedenstellenden Ende gebracht habe)
> acabo de terminar una obra de grandes dimensiones difícil con un buen éxito.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> (ein komplizierter,  umfangreicher Brief sein, den ich beendet habe)
> acabo de escribí una carta larga con contenido significativo difícil
> 
> (ein völlig von Unkraut überwuchertes Beet das ich gejätet habe)
> acabo de desherbiar un jardín,  cubrado de malas hierbas
> 
> (eine schwierige Verhandlung mit positivem Ausgang)
> acabo de llevar negociaciones complicados con buen éxito
> 
> Ich hoffe, der Kontext ist jetzt ausreichend.
> 
> Muchas Saludo,
> La osa panda elucidanda


Hola *Úrsula*,
Si hemos interpretado bien tu mensaje y tus deseos, a continuación hallarás la *palabra mágica* que buscas en español. Hemos tenido que leer un montón de veces tu mensaje y tus hilos para alcanzar el «*meollo de la cuestión*» y conseguir «*dar en el clavo*».
Todo el tiempo nos estás hablando de «*Ein Stück im Ganzen*» versus «*Ein Stück vom Ganzen*» y luego disertas sobre platos de carne cocinados como un todo y las raciones que se pueden repartir de este plato. Hemos pensado en multitud de platos de carne cocinados en España: Gulash, Frikadeller [Albóndigas], Estofado de Cerdo, Rosbif, etc., y en fiestas y eventos en los que se participa públicamente o familiarmente para celebrar cualquier acontecimiento: Navidad, Cumpleaños, etc.
Te aseguramos que hemos sudado tinta china para llegar a la siguiente conclusión.
Generalmente los refranes y dichos de un país tienen su versión en otro. Si en Alemania empleáis el símil de la carne asada, en España utilizamos el del pastel y la guinda: «*Una parte del pastel*» y «*La guinda del pastel*» en sentido figurado.

*pastel.* Significa: *9.* m. coloq. Convenio secreto entre varias personas, con malos fines o con excesiva transigencia. *10.* m. coloq. Beneficios, económicos o de poder, especialmente cuando son susceptibles de reparto.
*
descubrirse el pastel. *Significa: *1.* loc. verb. coloq. Hacerse público y manifiesto algo que se procuraba ocultar o disimular.
y
*guinda1. *Significa: *2.* f. coloq. Cosa que remata o culmina algo.

Trasladando estos significados a tus ejemplos vemos que encajan a la perfección en significado e intención:
*Ein komplizierter, umfangreicher Brief sein, den ich beendet habe.
Acabo de poner la guinda sobre el pastel a mi larga y difícil carta.

Ein völlig von Unkraut überwuchertes Beet das ich gejätet habe.
Librando a mi jardín de toda hierba mala ha sido la guinda sobre el pastel.

Eine schwierige Verhandlung mit positivem Ausgang.
Las complicadas negociaciones que hemos llevado a cabo ha sido la guinda sobre el pastel.

< ... >
*Espero haber ayudado poniendo la guinda sobre el pastel.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola a todos

 "la guinda sobre el pastel" = Cosa que remata o culmina algo.
Expresiónes correspondientes en alemán son  
 "das Tüpfelchen auf dem *i*" = (literalmente) "el punto sobre la *i*", en el sentido del último detalle o
"der krönende Abschluss" = el glorioso final, el remate o
 „das Sahnehäubchen“= nata batida sobre algo o
 „Höhepunkt“ = punto culminante

Yo voy a traducir las oraciones de Xiscomx en este sentido:

*Acabo de poner la guinda sobre el pastel a mi larga y difícil carta.*
* Ich habe gerade meinen langen und schwierigen Brief zu einem krönenden Abschluss gebracht. *

*Librando a mi jardín de toda hierba mala ha sido la guinda sobre el pastel.*
* Dass ich meinen Garten von allem Unkraut befreit habe, war die Krönung meiner Arbeit. *

*Las complicadas negociaciones que hemos llevado a cabo ha sido la guinda sobre el pastel.*
* Die komplizierten Verhandlungen, die wir zu einem Abschluss gebracht haben, waren der Höhepunkt. *


> < ... >
> Espero haber ayudado poniendo la guinda sobre el pastel.



 Espero yo, que he traducido tal cual bueno.
< .... >

En cuanto a mi "Ein Stück im Ganzen":
Usé algo para comer por mí explicación de "Stück" (como me gusta la buena comida ), pero es sólo un example por el hecho que la palabra "Stück" ha dos significados (al menos). Es exactamente lo mismo en español:

del diccionario de Wordreference:
*pieza*_
1. f. Pedazo de algo o elemento que forma parte de una cosa y tiene una función determinada:  piezas de un motor.
2. Cada unidad de ciertas cosas que pertenecen a una misma especie:¿cuánto vale la pieza de pan?_

Mi palabra "ein Stück im Ganzen"  quiere poner énfasis al tiempo y al esfuerzo que requiere la labor. Como "¡todo un trabajo!".
Un segundo significado de "ein Stück im Ganzen" es con referencia a una persona, como "una buena pieza" (admirado o despectivo - depende de la situación).

Buenas dias
Osa_menor


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Concuerdo con osa_menor: La "guinda sobre el pastel" se refiere al cúlmino de un trabajo, pero "ein Stück im Ganzen" se refiere al trabajo en su totalidad, hecho en un solo proceso, no en etapas separadas. Yo no conozco la expresión "ein Stück im Ganzen". Yo diría "eine ganze Menge (Arbeit, Text) _auf einmal_". Este "auf einmal" significa que el trabajo no se ha desarrollado en etapas, sino en un solo esfuerzo.


----------



## Alemanita

Ich verweise auf meinen Beitrag weiter oben: unter bestimmten Umständen kann man sagen: hacer algo de un tirón. Im WB steht: in einem Zug, ohne abzusetzen, hintereinander. In meinen mehr als humpfzig Jahren, über 30 davon in Deutschland lebend, habe ich den hier zur Diskussion stehenden deutschen Ausdruck noch nie gehört oder gelesen.
Vielleicht bekommst du ja noch weitere Vorschläge, je nach Kontext.
Liebe Grüße.


----------

